# Scary Stories



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey,
Everyone loves a good scary story 'cepecily around halloween. But is there one that has ever scared u real bad that you couldn't sleep? I know Colinsuds's has a good one  
really the only thing that keeps me up at night is when I read the storys and certain aspects of the paranormal. Not so much any more but before all night.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Can't say that I have .. but, when my best friend Amanda and I were younger .. she had a white and grey rabbit with red eyes. One night when I slept over, I told her a story about a demonic rabbit that looked just like her's and how it escaped out of it's cage at night and ripped out the throats of it's owners and when the cops would show up .. the rabbit was back in it's cage and the crime would go unsolved. I had her SOOO scared, she piled almost a whole set of encyclopedia's on top of the cage. I was like anymore and you will crush the rabbit .. she said atleast it wont rip my throat out .. hehe, it was great


----------

